

Awesome swedish built 8-bit synthesizer inside an old electronic organ - sgt
http://www.linusakesson.net/chipophone/

======
defdac
I like that he plays well known tunes and also shows the composer(s) and year
of the tune.

------
zandorg
In 1998, I actually made the first soft synthesizer in Windows, controlled by
MIDI, based on an emulation of the C64's SID chip. I sold 2 copies.

Apart from that, nice-looking project.

------
delano
It even has a fade out button so you can play the songs exactly as you
remember them.

------
wazoox
This is nice. What about building a chiptune synth using an old gameboy? It
would be awesome.

------
StavrosK
What, no Zelda? Bah!

------
Dnewz
Look at me, i took a 1957 strat and turned into a guitar hero controller. Call
me luddite but that's just sad. And if you really care about technology, the
organ is the real wonder.

~~~
ugh
Sorry, but what’s so special about a mass produced electronic organ? It’s not
like he gutted a pipe organ from the 14th century.

Making of with information about the organ he used:
<http://www.linusakesson.net/chipophone/making.php>

~~~
Gianteye
What's especially sad is that pipe organs (not often from the 14th century,
but still old and incredible ones) are being gutted daily to make way for
digital music systems. It ends up being less expensive for churches, and frees
up more seats for theaters where ranks of organ pipes take up a lot of prime
space in the wings.

I'm all for digital music, I even make my own, but it's depressing to think
that there isn't really a home for a dislocated organ unless you're an
obsessive tinkerer with oodles of spare space on hand. Fortunately those
tinkerers do exist in little pockets around the globe.

~~~
leviathant
As the pipe organs replaced orchestras, the digital music system replaces the
pipe organ. There will still be organ players, just as there are still
orchestras. With modern electronic 'organs' allows a person to recreate even
more complicated scores from a single console. In dragon pajamas, if that's
your thing. e.g. <http://youtu.be/f_5lYvdwgwg>

We have a number of phenomenal pipe organs in Philadelphia, and I've been
lucky enough to wander around behind the scenes of a couple of them. The
various voices are represented by what are essentially one-note versions of
the instruments they represent. Trumpets, flutes, oboes, and so forth, it was
fascinating. It's very likely that the best of the best organs will remain for
decades, if not centuries to come, but lesser examples of the art form will
inevitably fall away as interest moves on to newer instruments and performance
styles. As common as it is to lament the loss of music appreciation, music of
all eras is seeing more authentic performance and attention now than perhaps
ever, you just have to know where to look. I saw a 14 minute long Renaissance
choir piece performed by an amazing group of chamber singers in Lawrence,
Kansas earlier this year, it's probably been centuries since anyone has heard
that piece, and likely never performed by singers as good as these.

If you want to see pipe organs stick around, don't just post about it online,
be sure to go to where they play music on a large organ and look into who's
helping keep it up.

Anyhow, the chipophone performances made me feel nostalgic, and now I'm
listening to the Minibosses Megaman 2 Medley, louder than I should be. Good
post

~~~
Gianteye
I actually am doing something about it: <http://anywhereorgan.tumblr.com>

